# I need advice



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So... I have six horses. 1 is retired, 1 is semi-retired. Then I have a 9 year old that I ride once every other week? a 14 year old that has been ridden once this year and the pony that gets ridden 1 time a month....? Then I have Riley that gets ridden about 5 times a week. (I work 40 hours a week, have riding lessons once a week, t-ball twice a week, and have a five year old to take care of, plus we are still building our place, the pastures and rings and stuff... there just isnt enough time in the day)....

I answered an add in the virginia equestrian that was posted by a 17 year old girl that is looking to lease a horse. If she responds to me, how do I vet her to make sure I want her riding my horses? And what rules do I make and ... do I make her sign a paper? She's 17, her parents probably need to sign it huh? AND do I need to meet the parents? Is this a bad idea?????


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

DEFINITELY have her sign papers! See if anyone has a copy of a lease form that you could borrow and modify if needed. Some things you will want to make sure it mentions:

-you are not responsible if this girl -or anyone else- gets hurt. (VERY IMPORTANT!)
-determine who pays the vet bills (if he gets hurt out of her neglect, routine stuff like worming, accidents that no one is at fault)
-whether or not it's ok for anyone else to ride the horse
-whether she can take it off the property he'll be living on (trail rides, shows, etc)
-that you have the right to end the lease at any time if she breaks the contract
-that you or her need to give notice (like 30 days or something) before ending the lease (if that's important to you) 
-specify which vet/farrier she can use, if that's important to you
-if it's a half lease make sure you specify which days are hers
-if you are asking for a lease fee specify when she needs to give you the check (by the 5th of each month or whatever) 


that's all I can think of at the moment but I'll add more if something comes to me. You'll have to have her parents sign the form since she's underage. Have you seen her ride? You could do a test ride and see if she can even ride. You could also ask for some references or ask to see where she'll be keeping your horse.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I geuss I should have added, the horse will stay at my house. I will continue to care for it..... OK, going online to look for what are those called liabiliteis?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

^^ What upnover said. I'd also ask her what she plans to do with the horse - what her goals and aspirations are... if she claims to just want a "trail horse" but has dreams of jumping, well you can bet your horse will be out there jumping on the trail :wink: Also lay ground rules for taking your horse off of your property, or to shows/etc. What tack will she use? A "test ride" is a must IMO, references are good, too. 

also, i would be ultra nosey and ask about grades at school (that will tell you a lot) - plans after school - and ALWAYS meet the parents (they'll have to sign anyway). If you can, ask/find out where the money will be coming from - will she be responsible for making the money/paying you, or will it come directly from mom/dad?

Good Luck


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

see! I'd almost rather let them be lawn ornaments! I'm scared...

are these rules to harsh?

1. no riding alone.
2. must always wear a helmet.
3. horse does not leave my property unless I haul it.
4. I must see the person ride the first several times.
5. No jumping until I decide the rider is ready.
6. Trail riding only when I go with her.

Is that bad?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think those are good rules. I personally would may be remove the 1st one if she's a good rider and responsible kid (and your horses are quiet), but all others are certainly make sense. 

BTW, I'd recommend to see the WHOLE process (how she approaches the horse, groom, tack, etc.), not just riding. Usually it's obvious from ground whether person cares about the horse or just riding/running.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

see. this is why i have six horses. i cant sell because i dont want them to go to a meanie head... i dont even want to let someone ride them because what if they are mean to them! WAIL... and of course after beauty's $6,000 incident.... which although not the riders fault, not entirely, I mean, accidents happen, even so... I would have like to have seen SOME remorse!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> see! I'd almost rather let them be lawn ornaments! I'm scared...
> 
> are these rules to harsh?
> 
> ...


I think those rules are necessary!! Those are completely valid concerns about her and your horse's safety, not weirdo control freak issues  Like K_V said, you could see how experienced she is and let some of that go if she's wonderful. But really, you're covering your own butt and making sure people don't get hurt. I don't know how much your horse is worth, but you could consider insuring him if you're worried about injuries. That's what I did when I leased my horse out.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i don't see a problem with any of them. 

perhaps if she is more experienced than we think, she could do arena work/ etc. on her own (with a helmet of course). 

And don't try to sell it -- those are your rules and if she wants to lease one bad enough, she'll abide. If not, you probably saved yourself one heckofa headache


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Where I board my horses there is rarely anyone else out there with me, but the BO is always home, so I have no problem riding alone.
But when she isn't there, I don't ride, Just in case something happens.

Maybe you could make that a rule, if she proves to be a really good rider. That she can ride by herself as long as someone else is on the property.

Maybe make it a rule that she has to have a cellphone on and on her at all times in case of an emergency.

They sell cell phone holders for like $10.

I do think the rules you have are great and if she doesn't like them, then she's not going to ride one of your horses.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wasnt going to charge her... but then I started thinking, maybe I should say, if she comes out she has to make sure water tubs and buckets are full and the barn aisle is raked before she leaves? 

I'm so weird about my animals, letting OTHER people care for them...

the cell phone is a good idea too... should I have a white board that says when she's been there? like she has to sign in or something? I know when I boarded at a stables we had to sign out what time we went on what trail in what quadrant type deal.... but i dont think i'm going to let her trail ride alone anyway....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

you could have her do something like that.

Say it would be good so you get to know her schedule and things...

any maybe not clean the stalls until she gets there and have a not saying "Wasn't able to clean stalls yet today. would you be a doll and do them for me?"


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think you should ask her to do the barn chores in exchange for the riding. It's a NORMAL practice at least in my area. Leasing a horse here is $200/ride 2 or 3 times a week. If it's gonna be free - she has to pay back somewhat.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

she e-mailed me back. She only has a helmet, no tack... I hate sharing my tack. I do have an extra western work saddle she can use but I only have one english saddle... I only ride in it for shows.... ugh... We'll see, I'm still going to meet w/ her. I mapquested her house, she's 5 miles away. I also asked if she's currently taking lessons. I can't believe I didn't ask that before.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know it can be tough having someone else around/on your horses. It does have its perks though. A good friend of mine does basicly the same thing you are talking about. She has a brother and sister team (neighbors) who she started having come over and ride with her, (she has 30 horses) just to keep the horses ridden. 
They use her tack, her horses her feed, her everything. They get free saddle time and lessons. 
I know she enjoys having someone that she trusts caring for her animals when they have to be gone overnight or longer. Thats a luxury I would pay for :wink:
Those kids started when the boy was 8 and the girl was 13. They are both excellent equestrians now from spending every day all summer for 5 years with my friend. She wouldn't allow them to ride if she wasn't home and I'm sure she had their parents sign a basic release of liability form. 
I hope she works out for you, an arrangement like that can be a Godsend for you and for a horse crazy teen who couldn't afford to ride otherwise.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Meeting the parents is probably going to be the most important thing as they will essentially be the ones caring for the horse. Get a feel for what kind of people they are and see whether or not they are prepared for the "what if's" of leasing a horse.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

She was looking for a lease. That's not really what I offered. It's more of a letting her ride thing. I'm going to maintain full control and care of the horse.... Is that still considered a lease?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

^^^ I think that would be considered a really good flippin deal - no real chores to speak of, yet she gets to ride....where were you when i was horseless and looking to ride???
:lol: 


i'm not sure that's called a lease, though - maybe a half-lease? Idk


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

where was I when I was young and had no horse! LOL...

I was going to place an ad looking for a rider but people assume they need to be paid for that. I look at it as, I scratch your back you scratch mine. I e-mailed her my cell number so lets cross our fingers she's not some fruit loop....


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

As someone who's been leasing and may need to continue to lease, you're offering her a sweet deal. Seriously, I PAY to ride a horse, though her owner still covers farrier, vet, care etc like you're doing. If you're going to let her do this for free, then she's one lucky girl!

Here's a link to a lease agreement that you can tailor to your liking: [www.equusite.com/articles/manage/manageLeaseAgreement.doc][/url]


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Omigosh Missy! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for that link!

I really hope she turns out to be decent.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...So... She came out to ride on Saturday, her mom came with her and stayed the whole time. They were really nice people. She had her helmet and her half chaps. We tacked Blue up english, he hadnt been ridden in an english saddle in over a year. He immediately started his stupid stomping crap. You know, I started thinking and I think that garbage started when I bought my HDR. I think the saddle may not fit him right. I'm going to find someone that has a wide tree or a full quarter horse saddle and see if that's his issue. I mean, it APPEARS to fit him, but maybe it's pinching or something....

Anyway, we put the western saddle on and he was an angel, she really seemed to like him a lot. He was good for her too. He really was. I'm going to try to ride him tonight after I ride Riley so that he's really good next time she comes out. She's kind of a beginner, not really sure how to rank her, intermediate beginner? She can walk trot canter and jump, and she can hold her own, just needs some polishing and fine tuning.

Anway, I'm excited because they are going to come back out and try him again. I think they are going to work out. She loved all over him and groomed him and just doted on him, which is what I'm looking for. I even let her get on Riley for a few minutes. She was really nice. Her mom was great so... I'm really hoping things will work out....


----------

